
New executive order targeting social-media companies isn’t about Twitter - dredmorbius
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/05/trumps-executive-order-isnt-about-twitter/612349/
======
bedhesd
I think this is the most pressing point of the entire article: "As long as
Facebook and other social-media platforms make money by increasing engagement
without much regard to the content they algorithmically amplify, it doesn’t
matter whether every last employee is an avowed liberal."

